# Help! What Are These Bumps?



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope someone can give me some kind of idea of what my lil Chloe has. Over the last couple of days, I've been feeling several small bumps on her skin. Mostly under and to the sides of her neck and also some on her body above her leg. Is it possible for her to have poison ivy or poison oak of some sort? It's hard to see them really well due to her hair, but you definiately can feel them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Does she come in contact with the poison ivy? Is she scratching? I would have my vet check it out to make sure~~~


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Like Dianne said you need to get her to the vet .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yes, I also think that better be safe..have her checked by the vet. I hope for the best for her. Keep us posted


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I agree with the others. I see she is a rather young one, have the vet take a look at them. Keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would check with the vet too. It could be poison ivy, oak or sumac or insect bites of some sort. I just had poison ivy a few weeks ago -- itched like crazy, thought it was a hive but then it got really nasty looking and went to a dermatologist. He said I had one of the above and as I traced back I got it from my friend's Jack Russell!! It was the only time I was outside the city and her dog was walking around the whole perimeter of the property and I was petting her. The doc says I'm very allergic to it and while others were fine I had a bad reaction. Still have breakouts and using steroid creams but I'm not contagious. Last time I had poison ivy was when I was a kid and got it from our poodles.:w00t:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

can you post a pic here so maybe someone who has seen it before could recognize it as that might help until tomorrow when you can get to vet


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds like a possible ant attack. She may have stepped in an ant hill? Better have her checked out.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Cosy said:


> It sounds like a possible ant attack. She may have stepped in an ant hill? Better have her checked out.


good point - do they have those fire ants where you live?


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I will definitely call the vet tomorrow. Thanks to all of you for your advice and compasion. 

I don't think it's red ants because she did indeed get into red ants but that was over a month ago and the bumps just started showing up a few days ago.

I'm thinking poison ivy but the only problem is I can't figure out where she could have rubbed against any. 

She only had a couple of bumps a few days ago and now she's got a few patches of bumps.

I'll attempt to get a picture when she falls asleep, but the bumps are so hard to see due to her hair. I'm so scared the vet will have to shave these parts to look at the bumps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are the bumps red and oozing or just little bumps? I've never heard of a dog getting poison ivy, although they can carry the oil on their fur and transmit it to people. Been there, done that!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've seen tiny bumps on my malt and when I moved the hair they look like ingrown hairs almost like a blackhead. I can almost pick it out but haven't.
I think that may be my groomer nicked her while grooming her.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't really tell if they are oozing but she does scratch it and seems to like it when I scratch softly on the area.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a few more hours until the Vets office opens !!!! Please say a couple of prayers for my Chloe. The bumps/rash have multiplied! I wish I could get a picture to post, but she won't stay still long enough to move her hair around. The best way I can describe what they feel like is to imagine reading braile with all the dots being the bumps/rash. I don't think that she's in any pain but she does scratch the area more.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It could be a minor skin infection. My Maltese had one a few months back and had at the same time, some little bumps under her chin/on her neck, when I took her into the Vet, he said sometimes dogs get 'blemishes', sort of like humans get. Since she had a mild skin infection on other areas of her body, he prescribed an antibiotic and ten days later it was gone. 

Good luck at the Vet's. Let us know what he/she says.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thinking of Chloe this morning, I hope it's nothing serious. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck at the vet. Hope Chloe feels better soon. Keep us
updated!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers and hoping that Chloe's okay and awaiting word from you after the vet visit. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just checking in on how the vet appt went today?


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

aww...I hope chloe is doing alright and everything went well/mystery solved and solution identified at the vet. It's difficult to watch the little fluffs scratching themselves in irritation. I hope Chloe will find some relief soon!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Its been a busy day. Went to the vet first thing this morning. I saw the vet and paid $58.00 and was out of there in 12 minutes flat! Very aggravated! You can't see the rash unless you move her hair around. He felt her bumps but didn't move one hair to "look" at the rash. He said, oh, her collar is just irritating her and causing her to scratch. He gave me some topical spray to put on her 3x's a day and said to give her 1/2 benadryl 2 - 3 x's a day! First of all, she's been wearing the same collar since she started wearing one. Second, when I noticed the bumps, I removed the collar and haven't put it back on her and she's still getting more and more bumps. I really don't thinks its anything to be too concerned about because she doesn't seem to be hurting, it's just that the vet could have taken a little more time examining her. Maybe I'm just being overprotecting.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry you didn't get more "bed-side manner" at the very least! :smpullhair::smpullhair:

Some doctors and vets are just not very good at listening---(but sometimes I am not either)! :smilie_tischkante: They just want to be paid and send you home. I would think about finding another vet and then write this one a letter and tell him WHY you went shopping. :duh oh:
You are your pet's advocate. 
I would consider ordering some "Peace & Kindness" ---look it up on the web---I got mine from Chris Christensen at www.ChrisSystems. com. It is a good product for many things---
but still consider a new vet!:thumbsup:
kitzi sends hugs!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mommatee said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Its been a busy day. Went to the vet first thing this morning. I saw the vet and paid $58.00 and was out of there in 12 minutes flat! Very aggravated! You can't see the rash unless you move her hair around. He felt her bumps but didn't move one hair to "look" at the rash. He said, oh, her collar is just irritating her and causing her to scratch. He gave me some topical spray to put on her 3x's a day and said to give her 1/2 benadryl 2 - 3 x's a day! First of all, she's been wearing the same collar since she started wearing one. Second, when I noticed the bumps, I removed the collar and haven't put it back on her and she's still getting more and more bumps. I really don't thinks its anything to be too concerned about because she doesn't seem to be hurting, it's just that the vet could have taken a little more time examining her. Maybe I'm just being overprotecting.


what was the topical spray? Do you have a dermatologist in your area? If it does not get better then that is what I would do as you know your dog best and if you do not believe it is the collar then it probably is not  Sorry that happened but if you feel disappointed I would start looking around for another vet that is more detail oriented and will take more time checking things out further so you feel more comfortable. I always say follow your gut as it seems to always be right 

we go to this dermatologist and maybe they are in your area but they can usually get you answers quick when it comes to skin issues. The initial consult is $160 but in the long run usually saves you money from going back and forth with a vet 

Animal Dermatology Clinics - Home


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

mommatee said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Its been a busy day. Went to the vet first thing this morning. I saw the vet and paid $58.00 and was out of there in 12 minutes flat! Very aggravated! You can't see the rash unless you move her hair around. He felt her bumps but didn't move one hair to "look" at the rash. He said, oh, her collar is just irritating her and causing her to scratch. He gave me some topical spray to put on her 3x's a day and said to give her 1/2 benadryl 2 - 3 x's a day! First of all, she's been wearing the same collar since she started wearing one. Second, when I noticed the bumps, I removed the collar and haven't put it back on her and she's still getting more and more bumps. I really don't thinks its anything to be too concerned about because she doesn't seem to be hurting, it's just that the vet could have taken a little more time examining her. Maybe I'm just being overprotecting.


I hate when vets don't take the time to at least address our concerns completely. I had the same thing happen to me recently with my vet and I'm not certain that we'll be back there any time soon. I hope that the rash really is just an irritation and I hope that it clears up soon.

Debbie


----------

